# I Was General Petraeus' Bitch in the 90s and I Hated Every Second Of It



## Marauder06 (Mar 3, 2015)

Yikes.



> Mr Burns was our nickname for Petraeus, who was only a colonel back then. We called him that – in case it’s not obvious – because he looked and acted like the wiry, hand-rubbing villain in _The Simpsons_.
> 
> After Petraeus showed up, my life and the life of every soldier under his command went to complete shit.




http://www.vice.com/read/i-was-david-petreauss-bitch-in-the-90s-and-i-hated-every-second-of-it


----------



## AWP (Mar 3, 2015)

I saw where Malik Daoud would plead guilty to his Federal charges. I wouldn't be surprised to see more come out of the woodwork regarding his professional behavior.


----------



## Brill (Mar 3, 2015)

Toxic?


----------



## racing_kitty (Mar 3, 2015)

Ouch is an understatement.  I didn't think a ring knocker was even capable of that kind of venom and vitriol.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 3, 2015)

The good general had at least one great idea!  "Ooh Rah, bitches!"

_ Well, first he mandated that each and every officer in the brigade get what he called a “Devil Haircut”, which was a “high-and-tight” _


----------



## Viper1 (Mar 3, 2015)

I've met multiple people who served with GEN Petraeus...none have ever spoken ill.  He spoke a few times at West Point and never pulled punches, especially in defending his Division's success in Tal Afar and afterwards with COIN.  People forget not everyone agreed with him on this.

Whatever beef this officer had with GEN Petraeus, it's over.  I'm going to go out on a limb and say you don't make GO without pissing a few people off from time to time.

Either way, the whole situation from top to bottom is sad.

As far as the demo's go, it may or may not have secured GEN Petraeus a star, but those demos  damn well ensure funding for units, equipment, and capability, especially in SOF.  They are a real pain in the backside but it's the one shot guys at the tactical level get to influence a decision maker who controls the money.


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 3, 2015)

racing_kitty said:


> Ouch is an understatement.  I didn't think a ring knocker was even capable of that kind of venom and vitriol.


They learn politics quickly, so do a lot of ROTC types.
Funny, read the comments as he is being called out with his real name as opposed to the whiny bitch-ass pen name he used.


----------



## racing_kitty (Mar 3, 2015)

DA SWO said:


> They learn politics quickly, so do a lot of ROTC types.
> Funny, read the comments as he is being called out with his real name as opposed to the whiny bitch-ass pen name he used.



I saw that.  Looks like it's the NCO's leading the charge on that one.



Viper1 said:


> As far as the demo's go, it may or may not have secured GEN Petraeus a star, but those demos  damn well ensure funding for units, equipment, and capability, especially in SOF.  They are a real pain in the backside but it's the one shot guys at the tactical level get to influence a decision maker who controls the money.



I agree with that.  One of my last details before I got out was helping set up Hollywood style demo and standby for when the Chinese sent a delegation to press the flesh with the 3ID command team at the time.  Strafing run, clear the house, make fireballs with a big boom, you know the drill.  It blew chunks, but it served a purpose.


----------



## digrar (Mar 4, 2015)

2012, thought I'd seen that before, and I've got 3 FB friends posting in the comments section, spin out.


----------



## TLDR20 (Mar 4, 2015)

A lot of that story sounds like BS. First off who calls an M4/16 an AR-15? Secondly Patraeus was shot by a soldiering the chest, not in the back during a live fire excercise. I am sure he was a dick, most COL's are. But the author just seems like a petulant bitch.


----------



## reed11b (Mar 4, 2015)

Normally reading the comments makes me want to off myself, but this time, it's the best part of the whole article!
Reed


----------



## CDG (Mar 4, 2015)

What a whiny bitch.  "Hawkeye Pierce"?  Clownshoes.


----------



## Crusader74 (Mar 4, 2015)

He was over here last week.. The secrecy surrounding his visit was above TS.. Had a chat with the senior staff course, who  incidentally has a US major from an ODA on it.. Only ones to get near the room was his security and every officer from o5 and above.


----------



## Gunz (Mar 5, 2015)

TLDR20 said:


> A lot of that story sounds like BS. First off who calls an M4/16 an AR-15? Secondly Patraeus was shot by a soldiering the chest, not in the back during a live fire excercise. I am sure he was a dick, most COL's are. But the author just seems like a petulant bitch.


 

A very bitter, petulant bitch who's bitching about pretty normal shit. We did demos for VIP's many times. Did a vertical envelopment/amphib assault in Virginia Beach and flew over the packed bleachers in our 46s. We did platoon night-fire demos at Geiger for audiences of civilian muckity-mucks for whom it was pretty much a fireworks show. He wants you to get a high and tight mohawk? Carry your weapon a certain way? He's petty and micro-managing? Welcome to the military.


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 5, 2015)

For the record, he disparages Sen Thurmond (who I disagree with on many issues), but he could have acknowledged that the Sen. entered France on D-day in a glider.

He was a bitch in the 90's and still is a whiny bitch.


----------



## Gunz (Mar 5, 2015)

Ooh-Rah said:


>


 
What's not to like about this badass legendary haircut...My bros and I got high & tights with a narrow center strip in Oceanside before deployment because we wanted to look like bad mofos. 

I'm betting Patraeus handed Hawkeye his ass more than once.


----------



## racing_kitty (Mar 5, 2015)

Ocoka One said:


> What's not to like about this badass legendary haircut...My bros and I got high & tights with a narrow center strip in Oceanside before deployment because we wanted to look like bad mofos.
> 
> I'm betting Patraeus handed Hawkeye his ass more than once.



There's a world of difference between a bad-ass Mohawk and a gay tuft of shit on the very top of your head.


----------



## Gunz (Mar 6, 2015)

*There's a world of difference between a bad-ass Mohawk and a gay tuft of shit on the very top of your head*. 

Who said we got mohawks on the _top_ of our heads?


----------



## BloodStripe (Mar 6, 2015)

The author would have been "fragged" had he joined the Marines. 

I can picture it now, "Oh my God, Mom. These ass holes don't give me any of my own time. They keep saying ''My ass belongs to the Corps.' Please call our Congressman and have him tell these meanie heads to leave me alone and that I don't need to starch and iron my BDU's."


What a disgrace this little bitch is.


----------



## x SF med (Mar 6, 2015)

Gabriel Demos...  Million dollar Minutes...  Show of force demos...  being pretty for command... All normal Army stuff, that is done to maintain funding and build a reputation of professionalism for the politicians and civilians.  Does it suck? Yes, it sucks. Is it goingto change? No.  Was/is it confined to then COL Petraeus command?  Hell NO.

So LT, shut your yap...  You never had to deal with COL Potter (yes, ironic, but his real name) and his godforsaken EDRE schedule days before a trip.


----------



## Gunz (Mar 7, 2015)

Training is training whether you do it in front of an audience or not. And sometimes, when you have to do it in front of an audience, they break out the best toys to play with.


----------

